# Qt17....



## Umaxman

Hi guys New to the forum. I have a Bolens qt17 hydro and have a few questions about it and hopefully someone here can help me out.
The tractor is in great shape with low hours (according to the meter) but it seems It might have a problem........ when you go in reverse all is smooth and fine but when you go forward it seems to be a little jerky, not smooth like It should be???? any ideas.
It has good power just when you try to go slow up to maybe about half speed it kind of bucks, the lift on the mower deck works fine.
Also the fluid check in the hydro should be done when cold? 
Not sure what year it is but was told between a 1981 and 1983.
Model # 1666 and ser.# 100397 
Hopefully nothing serious....:canada:


----------



## Chris

Welcome to TF. Great machines. Would love to see a picture!
I believe that there were two 1666 models, QT16 & QT17 at least. Your later serial #, tells me that it is a 17HP, QT17 and made in the later years of the production of the 1979-1983. 

1979 1666-06-07 Model
1980 1666-07-08 Model
1981 1666-09,10 Model
1982 1666-10 Model
1983 1666-10 Model

Based on your SN, I would put it somewhere in the 82-83 range.
All Kohler engines vs. the QT16 with the Onan series. What kind of deck do you have on it? I have heard of people have problems with their hydro tranny before on these models. I have the Q17 series Service Manual & the parts manual for your 1666. 

Here are the links to both. The service manual is 93 pgs and 
over 5Mb, so be sure you have a fast connection, otherwise I can print it out and mail it to you from work. 

<h2><u>Click on SAVE A COPY after opening!!!!!</h2></u>

<a href=http://www.tractorforum.com/QT17.pdf>"Link to QT17 Parts Manual"</a>

<a href=http://www.tractorforum.com/QSERIES-SM.pdf>"Link to QSERIES Service Manual (5Mb+)"</a>

Let me know, post some pics and welcome to the forum!!!
Andy


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Umaxman! Not sure if you have this website bookmarked or not but it might come in handy if you have questions about your Bolens in the future. Lots of great info. 


Sonny's Home and Farm Supply


----------



## John-in-Ga

Umaxman,

Welcome TF. Hope you can get the transmission trouble squared away soon.

As Andy said, we are looking forward to having you post pictures of your tractor. Some with a little of the Nova Scotia scenery in the background would be nice.


----------



## Umaxman

Hi Guys, Yes I have Sonny's site bookmarked. I sent him an email about some new decals for it but have not heard back yet. 
I will get some pics up for you all to see, but I have to work all weekend..
Not sure which deck it has other than I think it is a 48 inch cut? and yes it has the kohler engine.
Any ideas on the tranny problem or how serious it might be? I can do the work myself. I really like the tractor it has loads of power. In the drive way if you step on it in forward or reverse it will spin the dirt up very easy 
 mg: 
Thanks for the manuals also...will be very helpful.
Oh I will get some NS scenery in the back ground......and I also have an early 70's Massey 1200 that works like a top.. 12hp kohler
HMMM just looking at the manuals...maybe I can fix it as long as it dosen't require a complete disassembly of the hydro system..mg: Just seems funny that it works great in reverse and has normal power except for the jerkyness (new word yumyum ) in forward. It can still be used I mow the lawn with it


----------



## Umaxman

Sorry to bother you guys again but one other thing...when the tractor is shut off and brake is relesed you can only push it about a foot or so and then it stops like the rear end is building up pressure, it is not the brakes


----------



## Live Oak

I believe this is normal for a hydrostatic drive. Normally there is a lever somewhere (in the axle area on most) than can be push in to release the drive wheels so the tractor can be pushed. Usually the operator manual covers this. You may have to check and look around to find it.


----------



## fetzic

Am looking at purchasing a Bolens Qt17, not sure of the year (79-83). Seems like I read about transmission problems. Any info. and advise would be appreciated.


----------

